# Nicotine testing in Nebraska school



## Hooked (2/7/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/81582/aclu-objects-to-nicotine-testing-in-nebraska-school/


A Nebraska school district is being challenged by the American Civil Liberties Union for its plan to randomly test students for nicotine. The recently announced policy—which will take effect this fall—has earned major media attention.

Fairbury public schools announced the new nicotine testing policy in a June 19 press release. The school has randomly tested students who participate in extracurricular activities for other drugs for the last three school years. Beginning this fall, Fairbury will add nicotine to the list.

*The testing plan was prompted by the recent fad in teenage vaping*.* [my highlight]* “It has been something that has been on our mind for a while because we have seen a drastic increase in students that are vaping,” Fairbury superintendent Stephen Grizzle told the New York Times. “Smoking in general, but vaping seems to be the craze right now.”

School officials in Fairbury say they’ve seen vaping incidents increasing at the school for more than a year. There were seven disciplinary issues with vaping during the 2017-18 school year. Last year the number jumped to 30.


----------

